# Cam lean on binary cam bows



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Just purchased a new breed genetix. Currently no significant cam lean I can see. But let's just say down the road I see can lean. I mainly have experience with just Hoyt's and the cam 1/2 technology so I know with those you just twist the yokes to get rid of some cam lean. I know there is more to it than that but for easiest terms we will say that is what you do. So with a binary cam bow that has no yoke cables how do you go about eliminating can lean


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

You will not have any issues with new breed. It was designed to not have lean.
Kn


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

The only way to change lean with out a yoke is with cam spacing and cable guard position.


----------



## padeadeye (May 13, 2010)

NMP said:


> The only way to change lean with out a yoke is with cam spacing and cable guard position.


This. Some cam lean is expected with the binary cams and they will shoot great even with a little cam lean.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> You will not have any issues with new breed. It was designed to not have lean.
> Kn



Kurt thank you for the input. I did a lot of research before joining the nba nation. So I have no doubts on your statement of zero cam lean. I was just being hypothetical as to what to do if I ever would co e across it. By the way the genetix is amazing. It's right up there if not above any bow I have ever had in my hand


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

I forgot to mention that you can manipulate cam lean with limb orientation on split limb bows as well in case you ever need to know.


----------



## deernuts (Mar 8, 2006)

NMP
Can you explain limb orientation. I am noticing a little bottom cam lean on my Zeus. Curious if I need to worry about it, or just shoot it.
Thanks


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

It is usually a last resort. You can swap limbs around because no 2 limbs are going to be exactly the same and one will be stiffer than the other by a small amount. Some limbs are marked to distinguish this and some are not. A little bottom cam lean will not hurt anything and you may not be able to keep it 100% straight all the time anyway.


----------



## bioradchad (Feb 25, 2009)

All I know is that my bare shafts have been hitting all my fletched arrows at 25yards with Genetix. I am by no means am a pro-type archer, but the Genetix is a bow that consitantly blows my mind every time I shoot it...especially once it is well tuned! You will fall in love with it!


----------

